# My 16 week old lilac baby



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Introducing my 16 week old lilac boy Reggie!
My best boy!and sooooo handsome.very very clever!sits,gives paw,spins,plays fetch and does all his buisness outside!!! Love him loads!!














































The last one is with his big brother Logan the Dalmatian!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG he is very handsome, sounds like you picked out a good one.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my your in for it haha ... How are you EVER going to say no to that face. Truly stunning


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

I know! He already has me wrapped round his little paw! I only have to be out for an hour and I miss him!!lol!! He sleeps with me too :/ he follows me everywhere!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

How do I add more pictures?x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So much cuteness in your house right now! I have two 16 week old pups too, so much fun having pups again.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

I know! I bought Reggie as I couldn't wait till my white chi princess had her babies! Plus I'd always wanted a lilac... Then princess had her babies (view my previous posts) 3 white ones!! I love them!but hubby won't let me keep one!! Bad man! It's a fun Christmas here in my household!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He is so beautiful, and smart too. He's going to need a job and a lot of exercise as he grows! I would enter one with such a love of learning into obedience trials or agility.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a pretty impressive list of achievements, mine only come when they are called and sit on command.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just seeing if this works!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Uploaded more pictures to first post


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is very cute!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

He is sooo precious aww


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I do love lilacs, can I ask what he is registered as, as neither the UK KC or the AKC have lilac as an option?


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

He's not registered as anything..probs chocolate & tan as he is a dilute of the colour....
MyHeart Kennels Chihuahua Colors

Either way....what ever colour he is classed as he's stunning & my little baby lol!


----------

